# madem hastaydın



## emre aydın

"Madem hastaydın, neden dışarı çıktın". Bu cümledeki "madem hastaydın" kısmını ingilizce'ye nasıl tercüme ederiz?

"If you were ill"?

Teşekkürler...


----------



## CHovek

Ben "So you were ill" şeklinde kullanırdım.Tabii although,as gibi bağlaçları da kullanınrım.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

that you were ill, why did you go outside?


----------



## Rallino

Bence_ if you were will_ tek doğru tercüme.


----------



## analeeh

'If you were [really/so] ill' en doğrusu.
'Given you were ill...' de bazı durumlarda olur.


----------



## emre aydın

Herkese çok teşekkürler.


----------



## Sirius77

emre aydın said:


> Herkese çok teşekkürler.


"If you were ill"= hastaysan
Since you were ill= hasta olduğuna göre/madem hastaydın


----------



## CHovek

Sirius77 said:


> "If you were ill"= hastaysan
> Since you were ill= hasta olduğuna göre/madem hastaydın


Yanlış.Why ile bu şekilde kullanılmaz.


----------



## analeeh

Sirius77 said:


> "If you were ill"= hastaysan
> Since you were ill= hasta olduğuna göre/madem hastaydın



Maalesef yanlış. 

'If you were ill' bazen _hasta olsaydın_ olur:

'If you were ill, you wouldn't be able to eat'.
_Hasta olsaydın yiyemezsin_.

Ama bu bağlamda 'since you were ill' kulağıma yanlış geliyor.


----------

